# H} Orcs and Gobbos W} Vampire counts



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have a army of Orcs and Goblins up for trade, here is a list of what i have:

8 black orcs (need 2 more make it legal unit as i lost two pairs of legs)

4 Boar boyz (need 1 more to make it old metal ones)

27 spider goblins with an extra spider with no rider

11 wolf riders with 13 extra wolves and 11 extra goblins so you can make another 11 wolf riders

18 night goblins with bows

30 night goblins with swords, spears and shields including some standard bearers

Night Goblin shaman

2 Trolls

Some spare bits

Here is a list of what I would like:

Any skeletal unit for vampire counts (only skeletal)

Heinreicher

Krell lord of the undead


*UK only please and Trade only aswell as I have no paypal*

Thanks

Gothic


----------

